# V88 error - live tv is temporarily unavailable because the main tivo......



## dreidman (Sep 13, 2010)

I keep having the signal dropped to my Mini's. I get an error saying the above. 

I have called tech support countless times and had Spectrum/ Time Warned 3 times. 

I did an unplug session with TiVo rep. Unplugged Minis - ran something in network settings 2 times on my Bolt then unplugged Bolt and restarted all the above serially. 

Readings from TiVo say signal strength. 

Any help? What am I doing wrong>


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

First thing would be to provide a description of your setup, including what TiVo boxes you have, where they're located, and how they're connected and networked. And please include details on any associated network gear (modem, router, network switches, MoCA adapters), connecting coax components (splitters, amps, joiners, etc.), and if you're using any SDV tuning adapters.

Diagrams are especially helpful, however rough. (see attached for examples/inspiration.)

In the event that you do have a tuning adapter and are using MoCA for Mini network connectivity, one thing to do would be to verify that you have the tuning adapter and DVR properly connected for use of a TA in a MoCA environment. Basically, the DVR must not be connected via the TA's RF/STB Out pass-through port, as this port severely attentuates MoCA signals. (see here for more info)


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

dreidman said:


> I keep having the signal dropped to my Mini's. I get an error saying the above.
> 
> I have called tech support countless times and had Spectrum/ Time Warned 3 times.
> [snip...]
> Readings from TiVo say signal strength.


V88? What software version are you running on the Bolt and Minis? Are you running MOCA or Ethernet to the Mini?

I started getting V86 network disconnects on Spectrum/TWC when I upgraded my Mini v1 to a Mini VOX (v3). Hard to tell if it's Hydra (21.x.x) or the new Mini's MOCA 2 interface not playing well with the 1GHz 3-way splitter. Using a Roamio Pro as the MOCA controller with Spectrum issued Technicolor modem/router.


----------



## Paul E Storck (Aug 17, 2020)

I've had a Bolt and 3 minis for 2 years now and today after the Bolt hung up and I rebooted it, the minis kept saying V88 (rebooting). Recordings were fine. After checking my network connections and routers I stopped all current recordings and the mini V88 problem went away. So V88 rebooting was a bogus message.


----------

